# Average price for having s-2 rims rechromed?



## oquinn (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about either rechroming or powder coating my rims.Anyone have any info?


----------



## shawn57187 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure about re-chroming, but powdercoating is rather cheap. You could probably have the rims powdercoated for around $100 or less. Then you have the cost of lacing up the wheel.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 13, 2011)

i have a shop that does bike rims for 40 bucks each.the only problem with polishing and re-chroming is you will lose alot of the definition of the knurls and stampings.make sure you ask the shop to be gentle around those areas.all the S2 and S7 rims i've had didn't have copper as part of the process.copper tends to fill small imperfections as designed.so nickel and then chrome works best.i would recommend starting with painted rims as they haven't been polished and chromed.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 13, 2011)

What Island Schwinn said. There is a common practice these days of using a process called "acid copper" that is VERY beneficial to restoration parts. For heavy pitting on metal and pot metal especially, acid copper does a great job of filling pits without having to do the laborious and risky process of grinding and grinding on a part and potentially ruining it.
 That said, acid copper fills everything. It fills knurling, I have an incredible looking set of re-chromed S2's, only problem is the knurling is completely invisible now. It will quickly fill in the stamped lettering on hubs, etc.
I'm working with a local plater now that knows to go light on the grinding around stamped-in letters on parts. And then they use nickel and chrome without the acid copper.

I'm no plating expert, I just got the lowdown on it all from my plater a few days ago. Maybe later I can post photos of a New Departure hub that's had acid-copper application and one without.

$40/ rim is a good price.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 13, 2011)

in oregon its 100+ a piece and they are discrimitive on condition.


----------



## oquinn (Oct 13, 2011)

*I will probably have them powder coated I got a guy that gives me a good price*

Thanx for the help..will the sandblasting damage the rim?


----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2012)

*Plater*

Who did you use for your plating?



Talewinds said:


> What Island Schwinn said. There is a common practice these days of using a process called "acid copper" that is VERY beneficial to restoration parts. For heavy pitting on metal and pot metal especially, acid copper does a great job of filling pits without having to do the laborious and risky process of grinding and grinding on a part and potentially ruining it.
> That said, acid copper fills everything. It fills knurling, I have an incredible looking set of re-chromed S2's, only problem is the knurling is completely invisible now. It will quickly fill in the stamped lettering on hubs, etc.
> I'm working with a local plater now that knows to go light on the grinding around stamped-in letters on parts. And then they use nickel and chrome without the acid copper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 5, 2012)

$100 a rim for a nice re-chrome.


----------



## Aerostrut (Nov 7, 2012)

Proctor's in Michigan will rechome your S-2's then re-stamp the knurling so they look like new.  Gary


----------



## dosbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

I just had both S2 20" rims powder coated for $30 at Winning Colors in New Lenox IL, Steve did a great job. Had some pretty good pits in both hoops that he filled in. I just got some parts back from Proctors and they do a great job! Not sure on the price of rims though. 1-231-722-6931 Ron and Amy couldn't be more helpful.
Dave


----------



## Dan West (Nov 12, 2012)

Aerostrut said:


> Proctor's in Michigan will rechome your S-2's then re-stamp the knurling so they look like new.  Gary




How would one go about getting hold of Procter's

Thanks


----------



## dosbo56 (Nov 13, 2012)

By clicking back one post and looking towards the end of it......


----------

